# Cat has newborn kittens......................and tape worm D:



## friendttyy (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey guys my cat gave birth a few days ago and is being a good mother allowing us to touch the kittens. However the bad side is she has tapeworms. Is there a way of treating it without harming the kittens? If yes what product should I use. If no should I wait for the kittens to be able to feed by themselves and then treat it.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 27, 2013)

You need to contact a vet expert that knows the drugs to control the worms. I believe the kittens would soon contract the worms as well. The vet would know all the details and what care is essential.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Sep 27, 2013)

It's very common for puppies and kittens to be born with worms.  In fact, many breeders automatically deworm all their pups without any detrimental effects.  Just call up your vet, they can recommend some very safe dewormers.


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 27, 2013)

You should contact your vet.  Tapeworms are transmitted by fleas.  The kittens won't have tapes until they've had fleas awhile.  But, they will need dewormed for other intestinal parasites and you'll need to control the fleas on them.  Dewormer for tapes is different than the broad spectrum dewormer usually used for kittens.  A licensed veterinarian can advise you appropriately.


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 28, 2013)

ok thanks guysfor the replies


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 4, 2013)

You can check out this site if you have any more cat related questions  http://www.thecatsite.com/f/


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 6, 2013)

Neuter the cat after the babies don't depend on her anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 6, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> Neuter the cat after the babies don't depend on her anymore.


This. Each birth is adding to the already numerous population of homeless pets, or at least number of pets without homes. It also increases health problems for your female cat like ovarian cancer risk. Plus if she is spayed you will notice her become more relaxed and female cat in heat is nervous, loud, and will wander until mated, not safe. Please do the responsible thing and once the kittens are old enough and weaned get them examined at a vet, get your mom cat spayed, and tell everyone who adopts that they will agree to have the kittens spayed/neutered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Oct 6, 2013)

Agree fully. A few months ago we adopted a dog from a shelter and got him fixed as soon as he was old enough. Way to many homeless animals if you go look at the local SPCA's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hearsemadam (Oct 6, 2013)

Ive used Drontal safely in nursing mothers and young kittens, but it is sold by prescription and cannot be given to unweaned kittens.

Tapeworms are carried on fleas, so when you deworm mom, make sure to treat her for fleas as well with something like Advantage and you can use ONE drop on each of the kittens if they have been infested with fleas.  You will need to keep mom away from the kittens for a few hours while the Advantage dries.


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks guys I'm gonna ask my mom to get her neutered


----------

